

Delayed in 2008, Google restarts Data Center build near Tulsa, OK - msbmsb
http://www.google.com/datacenter/mayescounty/index.html

======
msbmsb
The project was delayed in 2008 with the slowing economy. This is a good sign
for the economy as a whole, not to mention the NE Oklahoma region.

Quote from Google:

 _"We always intended to make the Mayes County data center operational at some
point. In 2008, we determined that we already had the server capacity to meet
current demand, meaning that it was unnecessary to bring the Mayes County data
center online at that time. Google’s traffic has continued to grow since then,
and we believe it’s time to make this site operational so we can meet greater
demand."_

More links:

* <http://www.google.com/datacenter/mayescounty/faq.html>

* [http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/10/21/googl...](http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/10/21/google-resumes-work-on-oklahoma-data-center/?utm-source=feedburner&utm-medium=feed&utm-campaign=Feed%3A+DataCenterKnowledge+%28Data+Center+Knowledge%29)

* [http://www.tulsaworld.com/opinion/article.aspx?subjectid=61&...](http://www.tulsaworld.com/opinion/article.aspx?subjectid=61&articleid=20101022_61_A18_Theann471243)

